# Need help new bad issue...536 909800 engine



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Was using the snowblower today craftsman driftbuster 3 stage with tecumseh motor on it...all of a sudden sounded like a chain slapped something and the motor quit dead in its tracks...I tried to pull start it...cannot even budge the rope and then tried to electric start it with same results. I hope it isnt true but y it is seems and acts like the motor locked up. Funny thing is, when i checked the oil this morning it was right at the full mark...when i checked it after it quit it was in the OK zone about in the middle. Any ideas or suggestions? can you get parts for the old motor? Is it worth fixing?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

It's likely you threw a rod. See if you can turn the flywheel backwards with a wrench.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Take a look under the electric starter to see if you can see a crack or hole in the block that is usually a place where the rod exits or cracks the block.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, sounds like a broken rod. Sounds like you are the next contestant on the Predator engine swap!


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well...it was full of oil when I started and when it quit is was in the ok zone on the dipstick. No holes, was no knocking or loss of power. I read on another site about a magnet on the flywheel coming off and loving the flywheel? This thing just stopped dead on its tracks. The electric starter doesn't seem like it engages the flywheel and when I try to pull start it I can't budge the crank or pull the rope.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Anything is possible. I would start with removing the belt cover and belts. Then try turning the crankshaft both directions with a wrench and see if it will move either way.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Stop using the electric starter. It will only cause more problems at this point. That or you'll just break it or the gears too.
The engine if still good should spin with the recoil starter or pull the belt cover and try turning it by hand or put a wrench on the crankshaft. Try it in both directions. If you can't get it to spin you need to start taking it apart to find the problem or find another engine.
When you have tried to start it is it in neutral ?? Maybe one of the drive chains snapped and locked the wheel drive up so the belt is stopping the engine from turning. Is the belt loose on the engines drive pulley ??
I haven't pulled up yours yet, I have a gear transmission, yours might be friction wheel so not the chains I'm thinking of.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Take out the spark plug. Using either the crank shaft (pulleys coming out of the motor with belts off) or the flywheel (under the pull start mechanism) see if the motor will move backwards.

If you threw a rod it is possible that the crank shaft internally is jammed up against whatever is left of the rod. usually you can turn the motor backwards if this is the case. If the motor will rotate backwards but the cylinder does not move you threw a rod for sure.

Other possibilities are the piston siezed to the cylinder or as you suggested a flywheel magnet came off and is jammed up under the flywheel. Also you could have an issue with the tractor or auger section and removing the belt will allow the motor to turn freely.

Whatever it is you are going to have to tear into things to figure it out. I would start with taking the belt off of the crankshaft pulley and isolating the motor or the blower unit as the source of the lock up. Get that far and we can guide you though what comes next.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Motor issue*

Here's a thread I put together the other year that included tearing down most of a 10HP Tecumseh: Evaluating a used snowblower purchase and proceeding with a rebuild in Project How To's Forum
Might be helpful
Here's another one on tearing down the basics on a 7HP
Evaluating a used engine in Project How To's Forum

Neither gets into getting into the crankcase, but there are videos on the web that cover that.


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, the verdict is rod went through the block right into the starter as "colored eggs" had said. Mine had the 8hp tecumseh engine on it...will this predator motor work? what is its hp? will i notice a increase or decrease in performace from power? here in IL we get some snow...tuesday we had 13", the week before 8"...so i need something reliable that will start after a truck ride to my sisters (so I dont have to shovel it) and something that has enough power and budget friendly.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Without knowing your specific unit I would say the 212 cc predator will be a good replacement for an 8 HP Tecumseh. There are a few specific considerations that I have taken the time to explain before regarding chute control, number of shafts, mounting, pulley size, and chute control location.

Unless I missed it a sticky must be made based on post #9 in this thread. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/11842-free-snowblower-engine-wont-start-help.html

This question comes up way to often to have to type out what to consider for a repower every time.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The $100 Predator is rated for 6.5 HP or was briefly rated at 7 HP. They don't really do HP ratings anymore and just call it 212cc. It should be plenty to replace your HM80. The HP is slightly lower, but they are more efficient and create more torque.

Does your blower have 1 shaft or 2 coming out of the engine? If you have 2 the Predators won't work so easy. If you have one it should be a simple switch. The HM80 is probably a 1" diameter crankshaft and the Predator engines are only 3/4" so you will need new pulleys or an adapter bushing.

Here is a good source for pulleys unless you have a local place that has them.
Steel V-Belt Pulleys | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

What is the width of your blower? I swapped out the HM80 on my 24" Ariens and even with a larger auger pulley I have enough power to go through snow drifts over 2 feet high. The larger pulley lets the impeller and augers spin faster which gives me more distance and quicker clearing of the snow with the trade off of the engine would be easier to bog down.

Make sure you grab one of the coupons before you head over to Harbor Freight. 25% off should get you a good price for the engine and grab a free item while you are there too.

Harbor Freight Coupons, Harbor Freight Printable Coupons


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 Scipper and Shryp. I think you'd be happy with it.

Harborfreight 6.5hp Predator on sale $99.99
6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just ordered my predator 212cc engine. will let you know the performance


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

awg1983 said:


> Just ordered my predator 212cc engine. will let you know the performance


You will enjoy the new engine. It starts so much easier than the old engines do. Since it is an emission engine and jetted for warm weather use you will need to increase the size of the main jet slightly or it may surge a bit when the temperature is below 40 degrees Fahrenheit. I found that it throws snow way better than my old tired oil burning Briggs and Stratton 8hp. There seems to be quite a few people who had Tecumseh 8hp engines with broken connecting rods here on the forum. Some people here on the forum say but 1% of all the Tecumseh 8hp L head engines ever made will blow connecting rods but it does seem to be the most common reason for engine failure for people here on the forum. The Tecumseh 8hp was well known for blowing connecting rods especially if the oil levels got low or the engine rpms exceed 3600.


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

How big or what size or number is the jet that you recommend? 
I am going to sell off the engine parts. I have the original electric starter, flywheel, magnetos, coils, pretty much anything but the long block. The piston is even ok, the head is ok just needs cleaned. Crank is scored. Cam im not sure about. and I have the gas tank and all coverings. I am thinking I am going to ebay them but not sure yet.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

As far as the jet goes wait and see how it runs.

I did a swap last night. Briggs ohv gone and used a brand new predator bought yesterday.

No jet change. Outside temperature about 28 degrees f. It ran perfect, no hunting, no stutter, just smooth.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

awg1983 said:


> How big or what size or number is the jet that you recommend?
> I am going to sell off the engine parts. I have the original electric starter, flywheel, magnetos, coils, pretty much anything but the long block. The piston is even ok, the head is ok just needs cleaned. Crank is scored. Cam im not sure about. and I have the gas tank and all coverings. I am thinking I am going to ebay them but not sure yet.


I ended up enlarging my old original main jet with a product called super floss and polishing compound 
Some people will buy the next size jet and replace the stock one. But it was free and now the engine works great even during the coldest days I used it. Before enlarging the jet it would surge a bit when the temperature was below 40. Part out the Tecumseh on ebay. You should have no problems selling off the electric starter and a good gas tank and maybe the recoil and the carburetor. Heck you may make enough off the parts so your Predator 212cc will be nearly free once you get all them parts sold.


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ya that was my plan just to get the motor first and get the blower going again then see about jetting it. I am really curious to see how it will perform in comparison to the old 8hp tecumseh flat head. Probably will do the auger mod with some old mud flaps I found laying around.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This guy is looking for a starter.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...074-wanted-tecumseh-8hp-electric-starter.html


----------

